# la date était dépassée



## Aoyama

Je trouve, dans un manuel de français pour Japonais, cette phrase :
"je n'ai pas mangé ces gâteaux car la date était dépassée", pour illustrer l'emploi du plus-que-parfait.
Mais ici "était dépassée" est-il vraiment un plus-que-parfait ou un imparfait au passif ?


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, il s'agit d'un imparfait au passif, en effet, puisque le verbe _dépasser _se conjugue avec l'auxilliaire _avoir_.


----------



## Aoyama

> il s'agit d'un imparfait au passif, en effet, puisque le verbe _dépasser _se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_.


C'est exactement ce que je pensais.
Maintenant, peut-on aller plus loin dans l'explication ?
Le plus-que-parfait (actif) serait bien "avait dépassée" et la voix passive "avait été dépassée", mais comment expliquer ici ce passif ? Dépassé(e) _par qui_ ?

On a, comme on sait :
. il a été dépassé par cette voiture ( il était ..., possible mais improbable)
. il a été dépassé par les évènements [il a été complètement dépassé] (il était ... possible, selon contexte)


----------



## quinoa

Ici dépassé peut être remplacé par périmé, "plus bonne" (en étant familier), autrement dit des adjectifs. Il ne s'agit pas d'un passif mais d'une structure être + adjectif.
On peut observer parfois des phénomènes analogues avec fermé, ouvert et d'autres.
_"Le magasin est fermé. Mince! Il faudra revenir demain."_
_"Tous les soirs le magasin est fermé par le plus jeune apprenti."_


----------



## Aoyama

> Il ne s'agit pas d'un passif mais d'une structure être + adjectif.


C'est une remarque très pertinente qui éclaire les choses.


> _Le magasin est fermé._


Oui, bonne analogie, fermer se construit (comme dépasser) avec avoir (le magasin a fermé).
Donc "était dépassée" est simplement un imparfait suivi d'un adjectif, pas un participe passé.

Merci


----------



## quinoa

Et tout à coup me vient l'expression "est mort" qui pose souvent des problèmes aux jeunes Français apprenant l'anglais.
"Il _est mort_ hier". = He _died_ (forme active du verbe mourir au passé composé)
"Oh! Regarde sur le chemin. Un oiseau. Il _est_ _mort_." = It _is_ _dead _(forme du verbe être au présent + adjectif "mort")


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, car ici "mort" est modifié/régi par "hier". C'est peut-être un peu différent du problème qui nous occupe, "mort" pouvant être, comme on sait, à la fois p.p., adjectif et nom.


----------



## quinoa

Ah bon!
Ne s'agit-il pas de participe passé et d'adjectif dans les deux cas?


----------



## Aoyama

Mort est "modifié" par hier. (On évitera de se référer à l'anglais, ici français seulement). 
Est-ce que : "la date était dépassée" et "la date était dépassée hier" permet de modifier "dépassée" en le faisant passer d'adjectif à p.p. ?


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'un passif mais d'une structure être + adjectif.


J'avais effectivement pensé au fait que _dépassé _pouvait être vu comme un adjectif plutôt que comme un participe passé, mais le point de vue verbal ne me semble pas indéfendable non plus.


Aoyama said:


> Dépassé(e) _par qui_ ?


La date de consommation était dépassée par le présent, en l'occurrence.


----------



## Aoyama

> La date de consommation était dépassée par le présent, en l'occurrence.


Faut que je réfléchisse là, c'est trop ontologique pour moi ... Chuis un peu dépassé ...


----------



## quinoa

D'accord mais si la date était dépassée, c'est  que le présent la dépassait. Or on va plutôt dire le présent l'avait dépassée.
Ce qui laisse plutôt à penser qu'il s'agit du verbe être+adjectif et non du verbe dépasser à sa forme passive.
Me semble-t-il????
Il n'en demeure pas moins que si la possibilité être+participe passé-adjectif existe, c'est bien parce qu'à l'origine il y a eu une action qui a produit un résultat. Le point de vue fixé sur le résultat conduit à ces deux structures selon que l'on veut insister sur l'action accomplie ou sur l'état de l'objet après l'action.


----------



## Aoyama

> il s'agit du verbe être+adjectif et non du verbe dépasser à sa forme passive


comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis d'accord avec ce point de vue, étayé au #4.


----------



## janpol

CITATION : Il ne s'agit pas d'un passif mais d'une structure être + adjectif.
Je partage totalement cet avis, Quinoa, mais... voilà ce que dit Grevisse : "Il arrive très fréquemment que *la forme passive* n'exprime pas à proprement parler une action subie par le sujet : le pp n'est pas dans ces cas une forme verbale mais un simple adjectif attribut : la rue était obstruée, le magasin est fermé le dimanche, que les temps sont changés !
Comment peut-on encore parler là de f. passive ?  (On peut être tenté de considérer "la rue était obstruée" comme une exception car on pense pouvoir ajouter facilement un agent : "... par des tas de sable" mais ce complément est plus un moyen qu'un agent : "... par des ouvriers au moyen de tas de sable" et cette phrase devient beaucoup plus improbable).
CITATION : il était ..., possible mais improbable
un exemple : Il roulait si lentement qu'il était régulièrement dépassé par toutes les voitures qui surgissaient derrière lui.


----------



## Aoyama

Commentaire ci-dessus de janpol intéressant, mais je ne comprends pas la conclusion (si il y en a une) ...


----------



## janpol

Aoyama, je voulais dire que je considérais la possibilité ou l'impossibilité d'ajouter un agent qui ne soit pas "trop tiré par les cheveux" (notion d'une rigueur quasi scientifique s'il en est) comme le moyen de différencier le passif de l'état. Ca semble bien marcher si j'ajoute "par des tas de sable" à "la rue était obstruée". Mais ça ne marche plus si je fais intervenir le cantonnier qui devient le véritable agent. La phrase "passif + agent + moyen" me semble "improbable", je l'accepterais mieux avec un PQP plutôt qu'un imparfait.
Enfin, comme GREVISSE, appelez-vous "passif" un verbe être suivi d'un pp pris comme adjectif ?


----------



## Chimel

Autrement dit, Aoyama, Janpol propose une réponse à la question que tu posais dans ton troisième message: "comment expliquer ici ce passif ?" La réponse est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un véritable passif puisqu'il n'est pas possible d'ajouter un complément d'agent tant soit peu "naturel" (_la date était dépassée par le produit_ est une phrase assez artificielle).

Le participe passé n'est donc pas ici une forme verbale mais un simple adjectif attribut (cf. citation Grevisse au message 14), avec un verbe _être_ simplement conjugué à l'imparfait.

En revanche, _il était dépassé par les évènements_ est bien un imparfait passif, qui peut donner au plus-que-parfait _il avait été dépassé par les évènements_.


----------



## Aoyama

Hum ...
Mais dans mon esprit, ce n'est déjà plus un passif. Quinoa me l'a expliqué.
Par contre, dire que 





> _la date était dépassée par le produit_


 n'est pas si artificiel que ça. Je ne vois pas encore bien où cet argument peut mener mais la construction est très possible et se tient.


----------



## janpol

_la date était dépassée par le produit_ 
l'agent n'a guère la possibilité d'être actif. Est-ce que ce n'est pas le consommateur peu attentif aux dates de péremption qui est en cause ?
je n'ai pas mangé ces gâteaux car j'ai laissé passer la date de péremption.

Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que le manuel japonais prend un bien mauvais exemple : quand on aborde la forme passive, sans tomber dans le caricatural "la souris est mangée par le chat", on choisit une phrase incontestable "sujet - verbe passif - complément d'agent"


----------



## quinoa

Le glissement de l'interprétation-passif (était dépassé + présence de l'agent) à celle-état (sans agent) tient justement à la présence ou non de cet agent, il me semble mais ....
Si l'agent est présent, l'énonciateur tient donc compte de l'action mise en oeuvre même si son choix de 'sujet' a été l'objet' de l'action et sa caractérisation. Il met l'accent sur la date après l'action qui demeure en 'toile de fond'.
S'il ne prend pas la peine de mentionner cet agent, tout est concentré sur la description de l'objet et c'est le verbe d'état (être) qui prend toute sa place mettant l'attribut en pleine lumière.
Cependant il peut arriver que même sans agent, le contexte laisse encore entrevoir l'action en oeuvre.
_"La porte a été ouverte, quelqu'un est sorti, que je n'ai pas reconnu." vs (est-ce qu'il faut un point après vs ?) "La porte était ouverte. On apercevait plusieurs silhouettes à l'intérieur"_
Alors bien sûr, ouverte n'est pas dépassée. 
Ce qui donnerait :
_"La date a été dépassée il y a deux jours" _(Avez-vous comme moi l'impresssion de quelque chose d'actif ?)
Diriez-vous : _La date sur le produit, la boîte a été dépassée ? _Non, n'est-ce pas?
_"La date était dépassée." _(on n'a plus cette impression.) 
Ici on pourrait dire : _La date sur la boîte était dépassée._

Je ne sais plus si cela mène quelque part ...
Peut-être à suivre...


----------



## geostan

Trop de subtilités pour mon pauvre esprit. Je ne vois qu'un simple adjectif avec le verbe être, exprimant un état, comme indiqué près du commencement de ce fil.


----------



## Chimel

C'est aussi comme cela que je vois les choses. C'est comme: _je suis fatigué_. Certes, on peut rajouter un complèment d'agent: _Je suis fatigué par tes mensonges _et on retrouve alors, avec les mêmes mots, une forme passive du verbe _fatiguer_. Mais si la phrase est simplement _je suis fatigué_, ce n'est pas un passif mais le verbe _être_ exprimant un état.

Or, l'exemple donné était bien _la date était dépassée, _sans complément d'agent (qui de plus, selon moi, serait assez artificiel, pas selon Ayoama, mais peu importe: il n'y en avait pas).


----------



## Aoyama

Ce qui est sûr, c'est bien que


> le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que le manuel japonais prend un bien mauvais exemple : quand on aborde la forme passive, sans tomber dans le caricatural "la souris est mangée par le chat", on choisit une phrase incontestable "sujet - verbe passif - complément d'agent"


mais bon, comme une futilité de l'esprit, je trouve que dire "_la date était dépassée par le produit"_ a un certain charme. On dit bien "le produit a dépassé la date (limite)", donc, si produit peut être sujet, pourquoi ne serait-il pas (ne saurait-il être) complément d'agent ?


----------

